# Dividing a 2.5 gal.? (pictures inside)



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

*C**ould I get away with dividing Tian-Tian's 2.5 gal. tank in half?* I already tried it a few times... Tian-Tian appeared a bit disgruntled about the decrease in space but Taco seemed fine with it. 

Lemme explain... :-D
I am heading back to college fairly soon again. Both Tian-Tian and Taco are coming with me. I really don't want to haul two whole tanks with me to the Almighty Land of College (although Taco's tank would come with me anyway as a quarantine tank). Tian-Tian was kept in a 1.5 gal tank when I first brought him home...

I have been meaning to divide a 5 gallon with my boys from the beginning, but I can't find a good, rectangle tank anywhere! (or at least anywhere where the price is reasonable, lol). 

I found a 5.5 gallon tank, but my dorm is VERY STRICT about having exactly 5 gallons MAXIMUM in your dorm room (trust me, I've checked with them and they had a cow over it). 

So! Tian-Tian is in the 2.5 gallon tank and Taco has his own 1.5 tank. They're both uncycled. I keep up with my water changes very well (and I have healthy, happy fish to prove it). I considered a filter, but I'm not experienced with the demands of a cycled tank. 

Here's my tanks as they are now (Tian-Tian is on the right).









Help? Suggestions? Donations of a 5 gal., rectangular tank? ;-)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend it, but if you must go ahead. 
I would like to say that if you haven't checked, you can get a a 5 gallon kit at Walmart for about $30. Mine came with everything I needed in it (except the divider so you'd have to pick one of those up). Another idea is checking craigslist, there always seems to be reasonably priced tanks on there.
I hope that helps!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I totally went to both Petsmart AND Walmart tonight and I had no luck with either.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I saw a pretty good 5 gallon tank at Wal Mart, and its a tank kit so it basically comes with all the essentials, you would just have to buy the heater, and I guess new decorations if you wanted. I would say its pretty good for being about 35 dollars.

As for dividing the 2.5, you probably could do it, they would get a little over a gallon each of water, so it would seem to be ok. I would rather you divide a 5 gallon, at the least, though...

Wow, that really is strict, they won't let you go over .5 gallons???


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, my dorm is really crazy about their restrictions on basically EVERYTHING. Even if you don't have surge protectors on your extra outlets, they'll fine you for it (I already got that under my belt, haha). 

I'm not gonna divide their tanks anytime right away, but in a month's time I'm gonna need better housing for my boys.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Haha, that's what I recommended as well, at first, I also couldn't find it, Angelicscars suggested it to me, and finally I found it another local Wal Mart. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Mhmmm. I saw a 3 gallon tank set for $25, but I didn't like the shape of the tank at all (and dividing would've been very difficult, lol).


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldnt do it to your guys!! It will make the uncomfortable


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

That's what I'm afraid of! Or at least Tian-Tian wouldn't like it. As I said, I tried it for just a few minutes before and Taco was totally chill with it. XD


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha! That Tian-Tian is a brat!! lol...I would just try to get a 5 gallon if you are wanting to divide it...You can get one for 7 bucks at walmart....its just a glass tank, nothing with it


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Tian-Tian IS a brat. But he's my brat, so I love him.  

My Walmart fails at life because it's aquatics department isn't very big at all... poor selection, I tell you.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well walmart has a good 6 gallon tank for about 50...I like it. I know it's kinda pricey....but it's up to you. lol. It's the one I'm getting Merlin eventually so I can turn his 10 gallon into a community tank with neons, glofish, guppies and such.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Awww, I wish I could keep a community tank in my dorm... how awesome that'd be if I could wake up each morning to a ZILLION FISH in my window.... dunno if my roomie would like it much, though.  

Hmm.... $50 for 6 gallons? Flip! I know a fish store near my house (where I got Taco from, actually) that sells 10 gal. tanks for $11!! XD

They're the one with the 5.5 gal... I might call them tomorrow and go over and have another look at their tank selection.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah they have a 10 gallon for 14, but no lid or anything. lol. I wish tanks weren't so darn expensive.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Me too!! 

I was just chatting with my dad... he was like, "no one's gonna measure drop for drop if you've got 5 gallons or not".  So maybe I might just do the 5.5 gal tank. No lid or anything, but I can work with that.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah. I got the 10 gallon without the lid, because my boyfriends dad had two 10 gallon lights. Then my boyfriend cut two pieces of wood to cover up most of the other room so there was only space for me to put food in, but enough for air. So I got one 10 gallon for free and paid 14 for the other and got a light and cover for free. I got lucky there. Too bad bettas are jumpers. If they weren't then they wouldn't need tops and could have all the air they wanted for breathing. 
Aww well, I love my babies and I'll do whatever I have to to keep them happy. lol.
Sorry for rambling, lol


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I like rambling!! Have you seen some of my posts? lol

I'm in the middle of a water change with Tian-Tian... for some reason he's in a bigger tank so I'd expect to have to do less frequent water changes with him, but it seems he dirties his water quicker than Taco does. These fish! What will I do with them?? 

My lid I want to custom-make a soft wire lid, so I can fit the filter I really like.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

What college do you go to that has such strict regulations about the dorms? I know my college doesn't seem half as strict about the stuff yours is...(we're just strict about other things *rolls eyes*).


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

UT Austin.  'Cause we're special.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

lol! Wow I just never heard of dorms being so strict.


----------



## Ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 29, 2009)

i really like how your fish look


----------



## Ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 29, 2009)

i agree with your dad! im sure they will not know the diffrence between the 5.5 and 5 gallon tank


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhmgeitsbri said:


> i agree with your dad! im sure they will not know the diffrence between the 5.5 and 5 gallon tank


I was just thinking that after making my post. I don't think they are going to be able to tell a half gallon extra. Unless that is, if they really do check the amount drop for drop. That would just be scary at that point.:shock:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How will they notice a little extra water?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They do make a good point - I mean what are they going to do ... watch you fill it the first time and see if it takes exactly 5.5 gallons??


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

After you put gravel and decorations in a 5.5 gallon tank it holds just under 5 gallons of water  Use 10 pounds of gravel.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Ohhmgeitsbri said:


> i really like how your fish look


Thanks! :-D

And yep, after reading through y'all's comments and thinking it over... I think I'll go for the 5.5 gallon tank. I'm sure my Hall Coordinator won't mind too much (she knows about Tian-Tian already 'cause she was there when I brought him home the first time). I will definitely go for the extra gravel, haha! :lol:

I'll see if I can coerce someone to get me a ride over to the fish store later today (I gotta get some epic housework done, first). Yay for moving back in with the folks for the summer? lol

Well my boys must be catching on to my diabolical plan, for neither of them ate dinner tonight. Granted, I failed to feed them last night, so I must've thrown the both of them off. :roll: but they've done this before and bounced right back, so I'm not too worried at this point. 

So! If anyone has tips for accommodating two fish into the same tank for the first time, I'd love to hear how y'all did it. :-D


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Update: my boys were eating just fine this morning.  So all is well. 

I have yet to go over to the store... but I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What about a 5 gallon critter keeper?


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

No, I would only divide 10 gallons and up. A 2.5 in half is just a bigger pet store cup :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think there are critter keepers that are close to 10 gallons.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

that tacos tank looks like a critter keeper


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Lemme remind y'all: I can't keep a 10 gallon tank in my dorm. Otherwise I would. 

A critter keeper could work... I just don't like how bulky they look on the top (Taco's tank, for example). And with two fish I might get a filter.... but we'll see. 

Didn't get to the fish store today. That'll have to be a project for next week.


----------

